# Introduction - Just looking For Advice



## FrustratedJoe (Jun 14, 2021)

I wondered onto this site just looking for advice and ideas about ways to improve my marriage, both sexually and in general. There are problems with the sex from both sides that make it complicated and frustrating. I feel my wife and I have drifted apart, even though we are still very good friends. We are just not passionate lovers anymore and I have begun to feel self conscious during sex and am having difficulty enjoying the experience with my wife. I have no desire to have sex with anyone else, but have a difficult time staying there in my mind and concentrating on the moment. Some of it has to do with physical issues that my wife is experiencing, but I think that it might be even more complicated than that. 

That is why I am here and will ask specific questions in the appropriate forum. I am primarily looking for ideas from other people who have experienced similar episodes or periods in their lives.
F.J.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome.


----------

